# Help with Double Bull



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I have a double Bull Matrix. LOVE IT I am going to be going hunting in Minnesota this weekend. Main reason, I got on awsome land, and I am sick of not hunting bucks with my rifle. Keep getting turned down. Anyways has anyone heard of blaze orange covering or anything of the sort for the blind. I have been working on my bullet dodging abilities, but I don't feel confident enough yet...

I will be on private land with no other hunters, but you never know. It will be a change for me. Most of the time I put alot of miles on, but I will be chilling in the blind.

Any ideas? I have thought about putting a flashing yellow light on it.. :lol:


----------



## mnwatrfwl (Sep 16, 2005)

Go to the local fabric store and pick up some blaze orange panels then just attach it to your blind.


----------



## Gooseguy10 (Oct 10, 2006)

Unless you are hunting around numerous hunters who are idiots, I wouldn't worry about it. I have been hunting deer in MN for close to two decades and have never, once, felt like I was in danger. And I hunt of public land.

While I agree that safety should be a number one concern and even one hunting accident is too much, I think hunting is generally safe and many people take isolated incidents of hunting accidents and make it the norm.

Dress warm and enjoy the experience of being part of the woods rather than someone who is simply walking through.

safe hunting!


----------

